# Vacation for 5 days - What to do with 4 month old Puppy?!



## DisneyGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

We have had this vacation planned before we even had thought about getting a puppy this summer. As it gets closer, about 1 month away, I'm starting to worry about what to do with him. I was planning on doing what we did with our previous dog, but am unsure if that is good for a little one. We were going to have someone come in 4 times a day to feed, play and let out. Is this enough? Will my puppy be ok? Is there a better solution? Help!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My personal opinion is that it's not adequate to have someone come in during the day, even four times, to let a puppy out and play for a bit. Overnight, if there is any kind of medical emergency and no one is in the house....that can be a disaster in the making. You're better off either at a boarding kennel or paying someone to stay in the house. I just looked in on a neighbor's lab who was being cared for in the manner you're suggesting, only three times a day, and he'd hung himself accidently. I got there in time, but if I hadn't let myself in to check on him (I thought this method of pup care was stupid, so decided to check since I have a key), he would've been dead when the dog sitter came. In my opinion, you can do this with cats but definitely NOT with dogs.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I totally agree with Finn's Fan 150% on this subject. Just having someone come in a few times a day is not nearly adequate enough for dogs. What if the dog gets sick or somehow gets hurt? What if the dog needs to go to the bathroom when no one is there to let it out? You will come home to gifts from the dog all over the floor. Also, this can cause separation anxiety, which causes a lot of dogs to become destructive. I have a very strong feeling on this subject because one of my old friends counted on someone to go to their house every day to check on their black lab and let him out, but they never went like they promised to and the dog was so stressed when they got home from vacation, not to mention had totally destroyed the house. Definitely put your dog in a good kennel or have someone you know and trust take your dog for the whole time you will be away. Besides, dogs are very social animals and don't want to be alone for that long. Our dogs have always had a blast in the kennel when we go away. One time, our Shepherd didn't even want to leave the kennel when we went to get her!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Is 4 months too young to leave a pup at a kennel? I don't know what kennels require. Ours had just finished shots at that age.

Can you take him with you? Selka was 12 weeks when we went on vacation and we took him. We had to be careful about keeping him away from other dogs and areas they had been but he did fine.

I guess I would have to choose my puppy over a vacation.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

the people who is going to take care of your pup-can they just take pup inside there house?.It will be easy for them and he will get a company.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would have someone either stay there or take him to the kennels. There are alot of great places that offer so much for the pups to play with and socialize.


----------



## slowe216 (Sep 1, 2008)

I am in a similar situation and I've spoken to the vet about it. We are planning all of the vaccinations so that she will be current on all by 4 months. Its not ideal but I feel better about a kennel for some reason. GL!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy will be almost a year old when we take our vacation next month, but I didn't feel right about just having someone come feed her and play with her. At first we were going to have her stay with my Mom, but after my Mom let her eat a packet of coffee at our house which meant a trip to the ER at 6:30 on a Sat. morning, then fed her so much at her house on Labor Day that Lucy didn't have to eat for another day and a half, we decided to board Lucy at Camp Bow Wow.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Will the breeder board her. Most good breeders like to see their pups again.


----------



## KonasRents (Jul 15, 2008)

To be boarded, I think she'd need to updated on distemper combo, rabies and bordetella (kennel cough) vaccines. I wouldn't leave her home alone (even with the few checks a day).


----------



## DisneyGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions and ideas!!! I just talked to our breeder and our puppy will be staying at his house. Hurley's mother and 2 siblings are there as well, so he will get some great attention and playtime! I feel so much better about the stituation now!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so glad it worked out!


----------

